# 501 - I am SO bored!!



## EvanS

not only are Alias and 24 over - but I have nothing to do with my 501...other than watch shows that is records. I now have a void in my life. When a consumer product works as well as mine has (and does) it MAKES you go out and do something else with your time.
It just doesn't seem right!!  

BTW - mine has always worked well, but I was always on-edge reading the boards here, waiting for the bomb to detonate. Jeez, now I'm actually doing yard work, seeing long-lost friends and getting reacquaited with the family. I hope this doesn't force me into beta te...I mean buying, a 721 just for the stimulation


----------



## Chris Blount

I know what you mean. I just got my 501 and realized that I was about a month too late. There is nothing to record since the season is over.


----------



## RJS1111111

How about the Giro d'Italia, Tour de France, and (whatever) á España?


----------



## jrjcd

you can record "chisum" on tnt or amc if you happen not to catch it other hour it;s on...

or FX is stripping "the shield" starting tonight...if only they would have a 24 hour "24" marathon...just watched the finale again and for the first time heard nina/yelena **** her weapon behind terri's back before they changed the scene...


----------



## Mark Holtz

I'm transferring recorded programs to VHS to ship to a buddy of mine overseas. The only series I'm recording now is The Mole.


----------



## gcutler

My # of Season passes is down down from 15 to 6. And when 6 feet Under on HBO and Jeremiah on Showtime end it is down to 4 (2 are to catch episodes I missed by conflicts and such.)

I found that shows like "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central and other shows like that are a good way to keep your PVR in shape over the summer. And if you record tooo many, its not like you really lose anything if they get deleted tooo early


----------



## Adam Richey

I'm recording Trading Spaces ALL the time. I only have a couple hours of space left. LOL


----------



## John Corn

Thats funny Evan, another good reason to buy the 721....stimulation, I have to agree with ya.:lol:


----------



## kstuart

For some of us, the biggest PVR workout ever is just starting ...

....*The World Cup !*

(Here on the Pacific Coast, most of the matches start at 4am, everything takes place between 11pm and 9am, and some days have 3 or 4 matches...)


----------



## jericho

I just PVR'd the finale of "That 80's Show" last night. I don't think its going to be picked up again next season.


----------



## andyf

OK guys/gals, here's some new stuff for the summer, show quality not guaranteed:

The Wire - HBO new original series - 6/2
Odyssey 5 - Showtime new original series - 6/21 I think
The Dead Zone - USA
StarGate SG1 new - SciFi
Witchblade - TNT
Street Time - I forget this info, make it a wishlist

These are my new wishlists.


----------



## jrjcd

er..andy-what about farscape?????


----------



## andyf

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *er..andy-what about farscape????? *


I never got into it. Come to think of it I might not have given it a chance either. Just assumed it was a little too SciFi for me.

Hey! Howdy neighbor. User #262.


----------



## gcutler

Don't let the Puppets on Farscape or the makeup put you off. There is some incredible writing and character development and there are some plot twists that totally come from left field that make it even better that very good sci-fi or network drama.


----------



## kstuart

Also continuing through the summer is *Jeremiah* on Showtime.

( Generally very well written, photographed, acted, etc. but often one is left wondering "... and so what ? " )


----------



## mcrom

World Cup, World Cup and World Cup


----------



## EvanS

and don't forget "something SPIES"

it's got Natasha Henstridge in it...if for no other reason 

:smoking:


----------



## DarrellP

My 501 has never been working harder. Now that the stuff I have liked to watch is over, I have been catching up on stuff I never cared to watch before. I recorded 7 episodes of Farscape Friday and 4 of the 5 Babylon 5 movies (I saw the first one already).

Now I have my PVR set to record the new episodes of Stargate and Farscape next Friday. Looking forward to Sopranos and Sex In the City.


----------



## gilber

Never have I been so glad PVR technology exists as this month with the World Cup being played in the Far East...

Good exercise for your 501 too...


----------

